
Why macOS update experience is so bad? - sccxy
Today I made big mistake and updated macOS during work hours.<p>Download process was fast, like 3 minutes. But update took 1.5 work hours.<p>With Windows 10, I&#x27;m used that if Windows asks for restart, then it&#x27;s time for small coffee break and after I return to my chair update is done.<p>But that&#x27;s not how macOS update works.
======
chrism238
Gee, maybe they’re doing different things?

